# Powerbook g3 aucun signe de vie



## Pakitodu02 (22 Juin 2020)

Salut j’avais acheter un PowerBook G3 mais il ne fonctionne pas, aucune signe de vie aucun bruit de ventilo, il est démonter sur mon bureau, la carte mère poser et brancher sur secteur et j’essaye de l’allumer mais rien même sans la pile, je voulais savoir si les personnes qui s’y connaissent en g3 peuvent me donner des pistes à vérifier.
merci d’avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2020)

Des pistes, oui, sans doute, nous pourrions si nous savions de quelle machine il s'agit : PowerBook G3, il y en a eu quatre générations et demi : Kanga, Wallstreet/PDQ (pour le demi), Lombard (connu sous le nom de "Bronze Keyboard") et enfin Pismo (connu comme "PowerBook Firewire"). Si on excepte le Kanga, dont l'architecture est similaire à celle des anciens PowerBook à base de PPC 603, les suivants sont assez similaires en architecture. Ils sont articulés en quatre cartes pour l'essentiel : la carte mère, la carte processeur, qui porte aussi la mémoire cache L2 et la Ram, la carte d'alimentation secteur, qui comporte aussi la partie audio (carte son), et la carte d'alimentation batterie, qui fait aussi office d'interface pour les modules d'extension (CD, DVD, disquettes, seconde batterie pour les Wallstreet/PDQ, etc.).

Cette architecture modulaire engendre sur ces machines une foule de mauvais contacts potentiels. À ce stade, je ne peux pas t'en dire plus sans savoir de quel modèle précis il s'agit, si ça n'est que ne pas entendre de bruit de ventilateur sur ces modèles est tout ce qu'il y a de plus normal. J'ai un Pismo, ici, au processeur overclocké (de 400 à 500 Mhz), en dehors d'une unique fois en période de forte canicule, je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir un jour entendu démarrer son ventilateur, qui est pourtant assez bruyant.


----------



## Pakitodu02 (22 Juin 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Des pistes, oui, sans doute, nous pourrions si nous savions de quelle machine il s'agit : PowerBook G3, il y en a eu quatre générations et demi : Kanga, Wallstreet/PDQ (pour le demi), Lombard (connu sous le nom de "Bronze Keyboard") et enfin Pismo (connu comme "PowerBook Firewire"). Si on excepte le Kanga, dont l'architecture est similaire à celle des anciens PowerBook à base de PPC 603, les suivants sont assez similaires en architecture. Ils sont articulés en quatre cartes pour l'essentiel : la carte mère, la carte processeur, qui porte aussi la mémoire cache L2 et la Ram, la carte d'alimentation secteur, qui comporte aussi la partie audio (carte son), et la carte d'alimentation batterie, qui fait aussi office d'interface pour les modules d'extension (CD, DVD, disquettes, seconde batterie pour les Wallstreet/PDQ, etc.).
> 
> Cette architecture modulaire engendre sur ces machines une foule de mauvais contacts potentiels. À ce stade, je ne peux pas t'en dire plus sans savoir de quel modèle précis il s'agit, si ça n'est que ne pas entendre de bruit de ventilateur sur ces modèles est tout ce qu'il y a de plus normal. J'ai un Pismo, ici, au processeur overclocké (de 400 à 500 Mhz), en dehors d'une unique fois en période de forte canicule, je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir un jour entendu démarrer son ventilateur, qui est pourtant assez bruyant.


Merci de ta réponse, j’ai regarder sur internet et c’est un pismo/firewire (family Number=m7572 emc=1840-1)il est ouvert et quand je presse le bouton power ou même reset il ne se passe rien, le ventilo ne tourne même pas.


----------



## magicPDF (22 Juin 2020)

Pakitodu02 a dit:


> mais rien même sans la pile


Ça ce n'est pas bon du tout…
As-tu bien débranché le connecteur de la pile ?
J'ai lu sur le web que sans pile ou avec des piles mortes (il y en a 4) il faut débrancher le connecteur sinon l'ordi ne démarre pas.
J'ai fait ça sur mon Pismo et il refonctionne (toujours en faisant un boucan incroyable, un gros ronronnement continu, mais il fonctionne).


----------



## Pakitodu02 (22 Juin 2020)

magicPDF a dit:


> Ça ce n'est pas bon du tout…
> As-tu bien débranché le connecteur de la pile ?
> J'ai lu sur le web que sans pile ou avec des piles mortes (il y en a 4) il faut débrancher le connecteur sinon l'ordi ne démarre pas.
> J'ai fait ça sur mon Pismo et il refonctionne (toujours en faisant un boucan incroyable, un gros ronronnement continu, mais il fonctionne).


merci de ta réponse, ouai la pile est débrancher mais rien du tout,tu sais ils servent à quoi les petit patch sur la carte mère en dessous de la carte processeur ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2020)

Ainsi que je te le disais, sur cette machine, le ventile ne tourne que dans les situations désespérées (très fortes chaleurs), et non en permanence (heureusement, d'ailleurs, vu le bouzin qu'il fait quand il se met en marche), donc, il ne se met pas en route au démarrage..

Qu'est-ce que tu entends par "petits patchs sous la carte mère" ?  Sous la carte processeur, il y a, à côté du connecteur, une puce "Apple" qui, je le suppose, contient l'Open Firmware en Rom, je ne me souviens plus ce qu'il y a en dessous sur la carte mère, mais il est possible qu'il y ait un patch thermique. En général, le silence total de ce Mac peut-être du à deux causes principales :
1) Panne d'alimentation
2) Processeur HS.

Pour le processeur, j'ai deux cartes processeur qui doivent être en état ici (une 400 Mhz et une overclockée à 450 ou 500, de mémoire), pour le reste, il va falloir que je fouille dans mes boites à malice, je ne sais plus trop ce qu'il me reste comme pièces de Pismo.

Si le 02 de ton pseudo représente le département de tes pénates, nous ne sommes pas voisins, mais presque (je suis dans le nord 77). Retraité, j'ai du temps en semaine (mais pas le WE, réservé à mon épouse qui a encore un an à tirer avant la retraite), nous pourrions nous rencontrer (éventuellement un soir, si tu bosses en journée) et voir ce qu'il est possible de faire avec ce qu'il me reste ici.

Si tu es intéressé, la suite en MP.

EDIT : Bon, je viens de vérifier, il me reste une carte mère, et la carte intermédiaire "batterie/Extensions", mais contrairement aux cartes processeur, j'en ignore l'état. Par contre, je n'ai pas de carte "alimentation + Son".


----------



## Pakitodu02 (22 Juin 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ainsi que je te le disais, sur cette machine, le ventile ne tourne que dans les situations désespérées (très fortes chaleurs), et non en permanence (heureusement, d'ailleurs, vu le bouzin qu'il fait quand il se met en marche), donc, il ne se met pas en route au démarrage..
> 
> Qu'est-ce que tu entends par "petits patchs sous la carte mère" ?  Sous la carte processeur, il y a, à côté du connecteur, une puce "Apple" qui, je le suppose, contient l'Open Firmware en Rom, je ne me souviens plus ce qu'il y a en dessous sur la carte mère, mais il est possible qu'il y ait un patch thermique. En général, le silence total de ce Mac peut-être du à deux causes principales :
> 1) Panne d'alimentation
> ...


Ah nan pas du tout je viens du 91, je ne pourrais pas me déplacer, je suis encore au lycée, il y auras personne pour m’emmener ma mère travaille et mon père télé travaille à la maison, comment je peux tester l’alim et tester le chargeur ? (Savoir si la carte mère reçois du jus) hum non c’est plus dés contacteur en métal dorée


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2020)

Pakitodu02 a dit:


> Ah nan pas du tout je viens du 91, je ne pourrais pas me déplacer, je suis encore au lycée, il y auras personne pour m’emmener ma mère travaille et mon père télé travaille à la maison, comment je peux tester l’alim et tester le chargeur ? (Savoir si la carte mère reçois du jus) hum non c’est plus dés contacteur en métal dorée



En fait, si tu as une batterie, c'est simple : si la carte mère est alimentée, les LED doivent s'allumer. normalement, à la mise sous tension, il y a le lecteur optique qui bouge aussi en faisant un petit bruit.

Le problème principal qui touche la carte d'alimentation ce sont les soudures qui maintiennent la prise qui reçois le jack d'alimentation. Par ailleurs, l'alimentation elle même peut aussi tomber en panne. C'est quel modèle la tienne ? le "yoyo" ou une rectangulaire ? Là, pour le savoir, le meilleur moyen est de virer le top-case complet, et de vérifier la tension d'entrée sur la carte d'alimentation au niveau du jack (21 ou 24 volts, je ne me souviens plus bien). si la tension à l'entrée est bonne, ça peut venir des contacts en peigne qui relient cette carte à la carte mère, qui peuvent s'oxyder. Là, un démontage/remontage règle en général le problème (pour un temps du moins).

Après, ça peut aussi être une puce quelconque sur une des cartes qui est morte. Là, pas de réparation possible, faut changer la carte fautive, et difficile de savoir laquelle vu d'ici.


----------



## magicPDF (22 Juin 2020)

Puisqu'on est entre pros du Pismo j'en profite pour signaler que je suis à la recherche :

d'une solution pour le connecter en Wi-Fi,
d'un clavier AZERTY parce-que sur le mien la touche F9 est manquante et ça fait mauvais genre,
d'une solution pour remplacer la batterie, on n'en trouve plus sur le web (plus en stock) et je voudrais savoir si en ouvrant ce gros machin noir je pourrais remplacer les batteries qui sont à l'intérieur.

Merci.


----------



## gpbonneau (22 Juin 2020)

Le mien, je m'en sers de temps en temps, mais je dois attendre 5 minutes environ entre le moment où je branche l'alimentation et le moment où il accepte de démarrer... et encore je dois appuyer sur le bouton reset à l'arrière avant d'appuyer sur le bouton d'allumage... ensuite il fonctionne très bien... et il démarre très bien ensuite... ça doit être un processeur diesel, il a besoin de chauffer ;-)
La pile interne est HS (elle ne maintient plus l'heure), et je pense que ça pose problème... faut que je la  change.

Mais celui dont je me sers le plus souvent, c'est le Lombard 400, il a une prise SCSI et c'est impeccable pour tester les vieux disques dur SCSI, et il démarre du premier coup  (il fonctionne bien sur batterie comme le Pismo).


----------



## Pakitodu02 (22 Juin 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, si tu as une batterie, c'est simple : si la carte mère est alimentée, les LED doivent s'allumer. normalement, à la mise sous tension, il y a le lecteur optique qui bouge aussi en faisant un petit bruit.
> 
> Le problème principal qui touche la carte d'alimentation ce sont les soudures qui maintiennent la prise qui reçois le jack d'alimentation. Par ailleurs, l'alimentation elle même peut aussi tomber en panne. C'est quel modèle la tienne ? le "yoyo" ou une rectangulaire ? Là, pour le savoir, le meilleur moyen est de virer le top-case complet, et de vérifier la tension d'entrée sur la carte d'alimentation au niveau du jack (21 ou 24 volts, je ne me souviens plus bien). si la tension à l'entrée est bonne, ça peut venir des contacts en peigne qui relient cette carte à la carte mère, qui peuvent s'oxyder. Là, un démontage/remontage règle en général le problème (pour un temps du moins).
> 
> Après, ça peut aussi être une puce quelconque sur une des cartes qui est morte. Là, pas de réparation possible, faut changer la carte fautive, et difficile de savoir laquelle vu d'ici.



mon alim c’est celle là https://www.ebay.fr/itm/153695836574


----------



## gpbonneau (22 Juin 2020)

magicPDF a dit:


> Puisqu'on est entre pros du Pismo j'en profite pour signaler que je suis à la recherche :
> 
> d'une solution pour le connecter en Wi-Fi,
> d'un clavier AZERTY parce-que sur le mien la touche F9 est manquante et ça fait mauvais genre,
> ...



Pour le wifi, j'ai pas essayé sur le G3, mais Pierre Dandumont a testé une solution avec une carte PCMCIA Netgear :





						Une carte Wi-Fi 802.11n dans un PowerBook | Le journal du lapin
					






					www.journaldulapin.com
				



J'ai essayé dans un PowerBook Titanium (G4 1Ghz) sous Leopard et ça marche.
Avec un G3 sous Tiger ça à l'air moins simple mais il avait une solution....

Pour le clavier, faut que je fouille, j'en ai peut être un de Lombard...

Pour les batterie, j'en ai encore 2 qui tiennent la charge, du coup j'ai jamais essayé de les ouvrir...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2020)

Pakitodu02 a dit:


> mon alim c’est celle là https://www.ebay.fr/itm/153695836574



Non, ça, c'est la carte alim/son du Mac, je te parle du bloc d'alimentation externe !


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> La pile interne est HS (elle ne maintient plus l'heure), et je pense que ça pose problème... faut que je la  change.



En fait, le problème du Pismo, c'est qu'il fonctionne bien avec une pile PRam en bon état, il fonctionne bien sans pile PRam, mais il ne fonctionne pas ou pas bien avec une pile PRam morte, donc si tu ne peux pas la remplacer débranche là !


----------



## magicPDF (23 Juin 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> … mais je dois attendre 5 minutes environ …


Oui, il faut que tu débranches les piles.
C'est très facile d'accès, il faut juste déclipser le clavier et sortir le lecteur de DVD. Même avec des gros doigts on peut les débrancher sans avoir besoin de débrancher la nappe du clavier.


----------



## magicPDF (23 Juin 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Pour le wifi, j'ai pas essayé sur le G3, mais Pierre Dandumont a testé une solution avec une carte PCMCIA Netgear :


Je confirme que cette carte fonctionne très bien sur un Pismo avec MacOS X.2 (alias Jaguar si je me souviens bien ?), que j'ai supprimé depuis longtemps parce-que ça ramait vraiment trop.
Mais elle ne fonctionne pas avec Mac OS 9.2, faute de pilotes.


(Je l'ai toujours si ça intéresse quelqu'un)


----------



## dandu (23 Juin 2020)

magicPDF a dit:


> Puisqu'on est entre pros du Pismo j'en profite pour signaler que je suis à la recherche :
> 
> d'une solution pour le connecter en Wi-Fi,
> d'un clavier AZERTY parce-que sur le mien la touche F9 est manquante et ça fait mauvais genre,
> ...



Pour le Wi-Fi, ça va dépendre de l'OS.

Sous Mac OS 9, c'est compliqué, parce que l'OS supporte pas les protections modernes, donc t'auras au mieux du WEP, et du WEP en 2020 c'est une mauvaise idée. Après, si tu vis pas dans appartement avec pleins de gens qui peuvent capter le Wi-Fi, c'est pas un souci.

Une Wavelan ou Orinoco sur eBay, c'est pax cher. Faut juste prendre une Silver ou une Gold (pas une Bronze) et c'est normalement utilisable directement sous Mac OS 9. C'est du 11b, donc faut juste vérifier que le point d'accès laisse bien l'accès (normalement le cas). 

Après, le Pismo, il a un emplacement AirPort, non ?


----------



## Pakitodu02 (24 Juin 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, ça, c'est la carte alim/son du Mac, je te parle du bloc d'alimentation externe !


C’est un charger rond qui s’enroule


----------



## magicPDF (24 Juin 2020)

dandu a dit:


> Après, le Pismo, il a un emplacement AirPort, non ?


Oui.
Scuse la question mais je n'ai jamais utilisé Airport et je n'ai qu'une vague idée de ce à quoi ça sert : ça fait aussi le Wi-Fi ?
Auquel cas se serait certainement plus simple (et moins cher… je viens d'aller voir le prix des cartes Orinoco sur eBay…)


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2020)

Le problème, c'est que l'emplacement Airport du Pismo (oui, magicPDF, Airport c'est le nom qu'Apple a donné au WiFi 802.11b) ne reçoit pas les cartes Airport Extrême (802.11g), mais seulement les 802.11b que personnellement (j'en ai encore deux) je ne parviens pas à faire fonctionner avec les réseaux actuels (faute de compatibilité WPA, je pense, il m'est impossible de passer la clé).


----------



## gpbonneau (24 Juin 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le problème, c'est que l'emplacement Airport du Pismo (oui, magicPDF, Airport c'est le nom qu'Apple a donné au WiFi 802.11b) ne reçoit pas les cartes Airport Extrême (802.11g), mais seulement les 802.11b que personnellement (j'en ai encore deux) je ne parviens pas à faire fonctionner avec les réseaux actuels (faute de compatibilité WPA, je pense, il m'est impossible de passer la clé).



Même chose, mon Pismo a une carte Airport mais impossible de réussir la connexion à ma box, à cause des protocoles de sécurité.
Sauf à habiter en rase campagne sans personne autour et désactiver les sécurités, ça marchera pas.


----------



## dandu (24 Juin 2020)

magicPDF a dit:


> Oui.
> Scuse la question mais je n'ai jamais utilisé Airport et je n'ai qu'une vague idée de ce à quoi ça sert : ça fait aussi le Wi-Fi ?
> Auquel cas se serait certainement plus simple (et moins cher… je viens d'aller voir le prix des cartes Orinoco sur eBay…)



Oui, AirPort, c'est le nom du Wi-Fi chez Apple (enfin, quand Apple a lancé ça, le mot Wi-Fi n'existait pas ).
C'est interne, mais t'as en gros les mêmes limites. 

Mais bon, une carte AirPort c'est cher aussi.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le problème, c'est que l'emplacement Airport du Pismo (oui, magicPDF, Airport c'est le nom qu'Apple a donné au WiFi 802.11b) ne reçoit pas les cartes Airport Extrême (802.11g), mais seulement les 802.11b que personnellement (j'en ai encore deux) je ne parviens pas à faire fonctionner avec les réseaux actuels (faute de compatibilité WPA, je pense, il m'est impossible de passer la clé).





gpbonneau a dit:


> Même chose, mon Pismo a une carte Airport mais impossible de réussir la connexion à ma box, à cause des protocoles de sécurité.
> Sauf à habiter en rase campagne sans personne autour et désactiver les sécurités, ça marchera pas.



Alors, le WPA, ça dépend de l'OS (et peut-être de la carte) mais ça doit marcher. Par contre, faut parfois bidouiller les réglages côté point d'accès pour forcer les anciens modes. Et le WPA 1ere génération, c'est pas aussi léger que le WEP, mais ça se casse quand même, donc le problème reste à peu près le même.


----------



## magicPDF (25 Juin 2020)

OK merci à tous.
Je n'ai aucune chance de pouvoir faire ça sur ma SFRbox dont je ne peut même pas changer le mot de passe… 

Du coup je change mon fusil d'épaule : est-ce que le CPL fonctionne avec Mac OS 9.2 ?
Parce-qu'au final c'est une prise Ethernet presque comme une autre.


----------



## gpbonneau (25 Juin 2020)

magicPDF a dit:


> ...
> Du coup je change mon fusil d'épaule : est-ce que le CPL fonctionne avec Mac OS 9.2 ?
> Parce-qu'au final c'est une prise Ethernet presque comme une autre.



Si ça marche avec un câble ethernet sur ta box, ça marchera avec des boîtiers CPL, c’est transparent vue du Mac (attention si tu es en tri-phasé -> les 2 boîtiers sur la même phase).


----------



## dandu (25 Juin 2020)

magicPDF a dit:


> OK merci à tous.
> Je n'ai aucune chance de pouvoir faire ça sur ma SFRbox dont je ne peut même pas changer le mot de passe…
> 
> Du coup je change mon fusil d'épaule : est-ce que le CPL fonctionne avec Mac OS 9.2 ?
> Parce-qu'au final c'est une prise Ethernet presque comme une autre.



Oui, parce que _*c'est*_ une prise Ethernet comme les autres.


----------



## magicPDF (25 Juin 2020)

OK merci, je vais faire comme ça.


----------



## Invité (25 Juin 2020)

Aucun soucis avec le CPL.
Je l'utilise sur un switch qui distribue ensuite les adresses sur des vieux Mac


----------



## Deki92 (17 Avril 2021)

Bonjour j’ai un powerbook Wall Street et lorsque je démarre le Ventilo tourne en boucle mais j’ai un écran noir pourriez-vous m’aider ? Merci


----------



## Deki92 (17 Avril 2021)

Bonjour j’ai un Powerbook Wall Street et lorsque je démarre le Ventilo tourne en boucle avec un écran noir pourriez-vous m’aider s’il vous plaît ? Merci


----------



## woz86 (17 Avril 2021)

Deki92 a dit:


> Bonjour j’ai un Powerbook Wall Street et lorsque je démarre le Ventilo tourne en boucle avec un écran noir pourriez-vous m’aider s’il vous plaît ? Merci


Tu l’a laissé branché un moment, car quand il ne fonctionne pas depuis un moment ça arrive, j’ai eu un soucis similaires avec mon WallStreet PQD et il faut le laisser branché un peut de temps qu’il est de la charge.


----------



## Deki92 (17 Avril 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Tu l’a laissé branché un moment, car quand il ne fonctionne pas depuis un moment ça arrive, j’ai eu un soucis similaires avec mon WallStreet PQD et il faut le laisser branché un peut de temps qu’il est de la charge.


Merci woz pour ton retour ! Oui je l’ai laissé branché un moment avec et sans la batterie qui est pour le coup viable. Ensuite j’ai essayé sans la batterie et j’ai débranché et rebranche la pram : au final le PowerBook démarre en tournant ventilo a fond et rien et j’ai aussi fait un reset PMU et rien : avant il démarrait avec  le ventilo 5 sec et démarrer normalement ! Fois je retirer la pram ? Problème de carte son /ac ?


----------

